# Newest Stock Odin - USCC



## Onebryteday (Jun 13, 2011)

Hello,

I've finally upgraded my Mezmerize to the SGS3. I picked it up on 9/18.
Here are some of the device settings:
Model: SCH-R530U
Android Version 4.0.4
Baseband version: R530UVXLG4
Build number: IMM76D.R530UVXALG4
Hardware version: R530U.01

The Kernel version:
3.0.8-961795-user
[email protected]#1
SMP PREEMPT Thu Jul 26 17:29:17 KST
2012

**********************************************************

Is there a ODIN file for this stock USCC version?
I see there is one for LG1. But my device shows a newer version.

If there is some way to export this and create an ODIN file *tar.md5 please share the link.


----------

